# Outer Banks, NC. Any Suggestions



## Duckless (Jan 10, 2006)

I'm going to the OBX near Nags Head/ Kill Devil Hill NC. in April for vacation. Anyone have any advise or suggestions on the fishing around there? I want to go on at least one charter, probably in shore. Any recommendations on charter companies? I'm borrowing a surf rod to take, but I've never tried it. Any help would be greatly appriciated.
D.


----------



## RodMan (Apr 6, 2004)

Duckless:

Check this guy out - I have used him on numerous trips both personal and business. He works his butt off to get you fish. Talk to him about the time of year you will be heading down and he will tell you what to expect in the way of fishing conditions and types/numbers to expect.

Beach Bum Fishing 

If you are taking your own boat and want to do some inshore fishing PM me and I'll point you towards some good striper spots.


----------



## fisharder (Mar 18, 2005)

For surf fishing check out this site www.reddrumtackle.com they have daily fishing reports an a fourm that can be extreamly helpful.If you 4wd on the beach I have seen beach closeing posted for OBX that might affect your trip.


----------



## ohiotuber (Apr 15, 2004)

Call Rick or Patrick Caton at www.customsoundcharters.com
These are the hardest working guys you will find. I hold a NC Citation for 3 amberjack caught & released...2 40 pounders & a 50!
Unfortunately, I wasn't there last year & will miss this year too. I had a HORRIBLE experience with a Captain there, & a couple years later I chartered with Rick. I won't use anyone else. He has taken us over 20 miles out if needed to find fish. He also rides the tower onthe way in...told me, "Crispy, if I see a school o' reds, we're stoppin'!!". Nickname "Crispy" comes from my having burned (1st & 2nd degree) my entire lower right leg less than 2 weeks before I got my amberjacks.......Thanks Rick!
Seriously, call Rick...his son Pat just became a Captain last year, but Patrick is a GREAT kid!...Just don't tell him I said so.
Tell Rick Crispy Flanagan sent you...you won't regret it.
Mike
ps: Ask there how to read the surf...I stay in the same area you will be...some of my best catches have been within 20 feet of the beach. Learning to find the deep troughs is the key. For a rookie, just wade & you'll find the drops. Also www.outerbanksfishing.com


----------



## Duckless (Jan 10, 2006)

Looks like they are building a new boat for young Pat. I checked out all the links and fired off e-mails. Just waiting for replies. Thanks for your input. It looks like we are going at a slow time of year. Kind of in between seasons. Still, it wouldn't be a vaction without some fishing. 
Thanks Again!!!
D.


----------



## redhawk fisherman (Apr 13, 2004)

I am going June 3-10 this year. I always surf fish and catch small blues, an occasional flounder, some sharks, and lots of spots and croakers and sea mullett. It is not the best time for surf fishing, but enough for me to have some fun.


----------



## duckman (Sep 18, 2004)

Wife and I have been going there since our honeymoon 16 years ago. Also have family in Virginia Beach so we usually make the trip once a year for at least a long weekend.


Check for offshore wreck fishing headboats if you want to get into some Dauphin and Grouper, Rock Bass for a cheap bonus trip $80-110 with tip .... I have been on inshore and Offshore charters which are very nice. We had not done this until last summer. My brother was short on cash but wanted to go and would not let me pay his way for an offshore trip. So we compromised and tried this. We had fun but we caught a bunch of tile fish which while fun to catch dont eat terribly well.

Just my 2 cents


----------



## biteme (Mar 17, 2006)

all I do is cast my rod over where the surf breaks and have had some good luck with some small blues,spots and croakes...


----------



## Tom G (Sep 26, 2004)

I surf fish in Myrtle Beach every year. If you have a throw net take it with you,at sunrise you can catch bait fish real easy,then just cut it up and surf fish. Also if there is a inlet close to where your staying try that when tide is coming in and going out for good flounder fishing.


----------



## FishJunky (May 20, 2004)

I've done alot of pier and shore fishing over the years in and around OBX. The flounder bite should be picking up. I've found mullet minnys work the best. Just don't buy mud minnys. I've had no luck with them. Drum might be running to with some blues. Fresh cut mullet for both. If you have a 4x4 go to Carolina Beach near Willmington. You can still take your 4x4 out on the north end for about $10 a day. It's some of the best surf fishing down there and the pier sits right there to. Let us know how the fishing went. Good luck.


----------



## obxdave (Apr 25, 2004)

if you have 4x4 the beaches on the obx are free!
drive out before the bridge, or at the point or all the way down at the hatteras inlet. make sure you air down your tires before you get on the beach though.


----------



## Duckless (Jan 10, 2006)

Leaving soon and I can't wait. Supposed to be able to walk out the back door and fish from the beach right there. Probably do a back bay/in country trip. Unless I can get enough folks interested to go in together for a Gulf Stream trip ($$$). Shoot, it doesn't matter to me, I'll be fishing, Right!


----------



## medic1201 (Jun 7, 2005)

Enjoy your last year of free fishing in N.C. I don't know a lot of the details yet, I still need to do more research, but they are starting a "coastal fishing" license as of Jan. 1 2007. They are trying to figure out what they will spend the money on right now. When I find an article with more than just arguing over who gets how much money from it, I'll try to remember to provide a link. As long as the money goes to conservation, I guess I can deal with it.


----------



## obxdave (Apr 25, 2004)

$15 dollars a year regardless of where you live!


----------



## FishJunky (May 20, 2004)

You already have to pay in North Carolina, for fresh water as well as salt unless your fishing on a pier. If your surf fishing you need to get your papers.


----------



## Tom G (Sep 26, 2004)

Fishjunky
Are you saying you need a license ? I;m going there May 13th and was planning to surf fish. How is the fishing there in the middle of May,and where do you get the license at.


----------



## obxdave (Apr 25, 2004)

if you are fishing in the ocean or sound(saltwater) no need for
liscence!!!!!!!!


----------



## medic1201 (Jun 7, 2005)

obxdave said:


> if you are fishing in the ocean or sound(saltwater) no need for
> liscence!!!!!!!!


Right. Only needed for freshwater. That is what is changing in January of next year. Here is a link to the state page with all the information if anyone has questions, but until January you can drive down there and drop your line in the water with no license. If anyone tries to make you buy a license for the ocean this year (or the sounds for that matter), RUN! Only exception is if we have any members here who are involved in comercial fishing in North Carolina waters.  http://www.ncfisheries.net/recreational/NCCRFL.htm


----------



## eatwhatyoukeep (May 2, 2005)

Surf fishing and inshore fishing should both be great. Here is the link you need for info. Best fishing is on the north point or south point or just find yourself a deep hole. If you are really interested in catching big fish you can rent a kayak on the island and use it to paddle out your big baits into deep water and drop them. 

http://www.fishtradewinds.com


----------



## obxdave (Apr 25, 2004)

trade winds is on ocracke reddrumtackle.com is from a tackle shop in
buxton(best down there in my opinion, the roost in hatteras is a close second though) frisco rod and gun also has a site but more geared toward hunting.
you can also check out fishmojo.com lots more just do a search. i'll be down second week in july


----------



## redhawk fisherman (Apr 13, 2004)

I will be there in three and a half weeks. I can't wait!


----------

